

IE 8 beta 2 Ajax features - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie-8-beta-2-ajax-features

======
emmett
Exciting times. Browser competition is getting hot, and we're going to have a
bunch of neat new capabilities soon. Even IE is innovating!

~~~
rglullis
Well, yeah. But where's the source code? IE 4 brought lots of innovation too,
you know?

I'd take an open source IE 6 vs a super-duper IE 8, anytime.

~~~
thwarted
The real value of the EOL'ed IE source code would be to see if there are any
comments from the developers who knew they would be cocking up the industry
for so long.

